# Homepage und ISPConfig-Login



## hahni (6. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meiner Homepage einen Link zum Login für ISP-Config. Dies stellt soweit auch kein Problem bei einem einzelnen Server dar.

Was für Lösungsmöglichkeiten gibt es denn für mehrere Server? Im Endeffekt möchte ich trotzdem nur einen Link anbieten und über ein Formular soll dann entschieden werden, an welchen Webserver die Login-Daten weitergereicht werden (und dieser idealerweise gleich eingeloggt wird).

Muss ich mir dazu selbst ein Programm schreiben und dann auf jedem Server nachsehen, wo sich die Domain befindet oder gibt es idealerweise für diesen Fall schon etwas gut funktionierendes? Übrigens: die Server sind alles All-in-One-Geräte (also Web, Mail und Datenbank für jeden Kunden auf einem Gerät)!

Beste Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2008)

Ich vermute Du musst Dir dafür selbst ein Script schreiben, mir ist da keine fertige Lösung bekannt.


----------



## hahni (7. Jan. 2008)

Huhu Till,

wenn du mir eine gute Idee liefert, programmiere ich das gerne für alle ISPConfig-Benutzer. Vielleicht hast du einen besseren Lösungsansatz als meinen, der da wie folgt lautet:

Ich würde eine Maske nachbauen, die aussieht wie eine Login-Maske von ISPConfig. Wenn ein Benutzer dort seinen Benutzernamen und sein Kennwort eingibt, würde ich die hinterlegten Server (=Datenbanken) nach diesem Server durchsuchen und das Kennwort gegenprüfen.

Wenn es den Benutzer und das Kennwort gibt, wäre es zweckmäßig, wenn ich die Daten so übergeben könnte, dass man automatisch in ISPConfig eingeloggt ist. Was hälst du davon?

Beste Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2008)

Das hört sich gut an. Zum Thema Einloggen würde ich Dir aber empfehlen, die Session von ISPConfig erstellen zu lassen. Also:

1) User in DB(s) suchen und Passwort überprüfen. Die User stehen in der Tabelle sys_user und das Passwort ist ein md5 hash.
2) Von Deinem Script aus einen Post-Request auf das ISPConfig Login Script (also das Script, an das auch das ISPConfig Formular die Daten absendet) auf dem richtigen Server mit Username und Passwort machen.


----------



## hahni (7. Jan. 2008)

So hatte ich das auch vor! Theoretisch (wenn auch unpraktisch) könnte es ja sein, dass ein User auf beiden Servern existiert! Dann müsste zumindest die Verbindung auf den richtigen Server erfolgen! Wenn die Kennungen identisch sind, haben wir allerdings ein Problem. Im Endeffekt soll es wie bei 1&1 funktionieren, wo man auch Präsenzen auf verschiedenen Servern hat und auf den richtigen verbunden wird...


----------



## hahni (7. Jan. 2008)

Achja: und eigentlich müsste es auch eine Verwaltungsoberfläche sein, bei der man alle Server erfassen können muss, die ISPConfig einsetzen. Idealerweise kann man die als Update-Paket dann auf allen Installationen einbinden und von dort konfigurieren!


----------

